# Insurance company need tracker?



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm just changing my 10 GTR to the 11 model and my insurers, A plan are insisting on a tracker. I didn't have one on my old one and it's an extra £1050 to have it dealer fitted.

Does anyone know an insurer who doesn't require one or does anyone know where I get get a cheaper tracker?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

You can get a "Tracker Monitor" fitted for about £300 plus £150 per year subs.
Someone like Installation of in-car vehicle technology - Vehtech
Will go do it as a mobile service or at a garage.
Have a search on these forums. Lot's of stuff on trackers and insurance costs


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Admiral / Elephant didn't used to require a tracker


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Admiral / Elephant didn't used to require a tracker


They still don't as far as I believe


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

I've just managed to stick it on my Admiral Multi-car policy without a tracker for an extra £48!!!!! That will take it through until may. Very pleased.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Guys think about it Tracker V lost car - gotta be done for your own peace of mind !!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I wouldn't want it back if stolen - the GAP insurance can sort out any shortfall from the car insurance!

D


----------



## jackg (Feb 1, 2010)

they can still nick it with a tracker, they just stick it in a sea container!


----------



## wallsocket (Dec 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Admiral / Elephant didn't used to require a tracker


Elephant still don't, Im picking up the MY 11 tomorrow and it was not required, I had a tracker fitted to my 09 and it didn't really make any difference I don't believe.


----------



## ramos333 (Mar 16, 2010)

I know it's a pain!!


----------



## jamesf (Feb 10, 2009)

try keith michaels - under written by highway


----------



## John Bebbington (Jan 11, 2012)

*Diamond*

Just insuring my new 2011 gtr,diamond,admiral,elephant insure without a tracker ,need to pay in full though at time .


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Although a resurrection thread no harm in some recent experience update...
CCI quoted me a reasonable premium and allowed track days, discount from CATDT, gtroc, etc - but they would only insure up to £39,999 value without having a tracker fitted.
I had a Tracker Locate fitted for other reasons - I was not an old Tracker customer, which would have reduced the fitting cost substantially. I went through veh-tech primarily and the subby fitter did a great job, having recently done other GTR's - Unit cost £325. then plus £174 annual to Tracker

Admiral, whilst not requiring a tracker fitted and insuring the car for £45K, subsequently charged me £150 less on my insurance by having the tracker fitted recently.


----------

